# dishtowel



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

14 x 20 inch dishtowel,
made from peaches & cream Denim color cotton yarn warp/weft,
handwoven on Erica 20" rigid heddle loom
hemmed by hand











Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Lovely! Now go dry up!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Liese said:


> Lovely! Now go dry up!


I though it would be hard to use this precious thing I wove myself as a dishtowel, but since I've always called it dishtowel, it seemed wrong not to use to dry the dishes! And pans, and pots, etc.

Have a good day!


----------



## seastar311 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice work...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, I like it a lot, but to use it is even more cool. Thanks for letting us see it.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Pretty towel.

And the rag rug's not too shabby, either.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

really cool. good work!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very cool, Franco! 

this winter I will be weaving .... (hope it's a long winter!)

CB - what rag rug??


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

You can see a little bit of the rag rug behind the dishtowel on the right side of the picture.

Here's another picture of the rag rug









Mini-rug 12"X23" made from denim rag strips, 
handwoven on Erica rigid heddle loom 

All the loose threads in the middle are after we washed it.

Threads on the ends are warp threads.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good eyes, CB!

Great job Franco!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I love rag rugs. My Gramma and her King's Daughters group would cut and sew strips by the mile and then send them out to be woven into rugs. Most all of the ladies are passed away now, but I still have a rug they made over 20 years ago. It has a place of honor and doesn't see heavy use. 

I like the fur on your rug, Franco. It looks like it wants to become a carpet.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Man, I've got instructions for a 'rug loom' that I'm really wanting to try out... need to get on that now...

dawn


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Love this! I've been seeing some little looms around lately. I think they're definitely calling my name.

This is a dangerous forum.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Franco, Just saw your post on small looms about wishing to improve the hand of your towel. Now instead of going to a wider sett, could I suggest that you weave the next in a straight twill and maybe with a softer "beat". That may just do it without causing your fabric to be too "sleazy" by opening up the sett. PM me if you have any questions - I have books to look up answers


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

beautiful towel. After I get my rug loom set up (nope, folks - still not set up) and do a few rugs, I want to weave yards and yards of dishtowel to cut down hem up, and sell at the farmer's market and also to donate for our county hospital auxiliary to sell.

Shellbug


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Liese said:


> Hey Franco, Just saw your post on small looms about wishing to improve the hand of your towel. Now instead of going to a wider sett, could I suggest that you weave the next in a straight twill and maybe with a softer "beat". That may just do it without causing your fabric to be too "sleazy" by opening up the sett. PM me if you have any questions - I have books to look up answers


Thank you for the reply.

For people who haven't seen the other note, after using my dishtowel for the last few weeks, I've decided the weave is too heavy compared to traditional dish towels. But I bet it will last forever, maybe I should call it a hand towel and move it to second bath room?

I think I'll use the remainder of the cone of yarn to make heavy duty dish clothes/wash clothes.

I think using some lighter cotton crochet thread might be an option for the next project.

But first I must use up the other half cone of this cotton yarn.

I may experiement with reducing the warp by skipping everyother hole/slot in the heddle to reduce the amount of yarn in the cloth. 

Someone suggested out every third or fourth warp pair on the rigid heddle and beat softly, placing the weft more than beating it in. I would need to use a ruler to measure the weft setting of six or seven per inch.

That's the current status of the peaches & creme yarn project.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I have posted pictures of my erica rigid heddle loom
and my new dishtowel project
http://rabbitgeek.com/erica.html

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

15 x 22 inch dishtowel, made from peaches n cream cotton yarn, 
handwoven on Beka 20" rigid heddle loom, hemmed by hand










Click here for big image of dishtowel: http://rabbitgeek.com/pics/towel3.jpg

Here is my latest dishtowel project. I used white cotton yarn warped on half the loom. I used variegated color yarn warped on the other half. Then as I wove, I started with 32 rows of white yarn, then switched to 32 rows of color, then 32 rows of white, etc. Made a nice pattern without a lot of math.

I bought two 14 oz cones for about $7 each. I wove the towels two at a time. I can make six towels from two cones. 

These went out as stocking stuffers this Christmas.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Liese said:


> Hey Franco, Just saw your post on small looms about wishing to improve the hand of your towel. Now instead of going to a wider sett, could I suggest that you weave the next in a straight twill and maybe with a softer "beat". That may just do it without causing your fabric to be too "sleazy" by opening up the sett.


BTW, you were right. Not beating it hard has made the towels less stiff.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

